# Czech/Ukrainian: Apša



## Judi27

Hello,
I would like to know if anybody may help me understand two words:
"NIRMI APSA"
I need to traslate this two words into Ukrainian.
I know Apsa is the name of a town? but What is Nirmi?
Thank you very much indeed,
Judi


----------



## Jana337

I am skeptical, Judi. I googled it and found 2 links, both of them Gibberish. 

And if you want to translate it *into *Ukrainian, could you please tell us in which language it is supposed to be now, and where you found it?

Jana


----------



## Judi27

Hello,
Yes sure, this name is in Czech, this is my grandfather's place of birth before the separation of the two states. Somebody told me this place was situated in the side of Ukraine.
Maybe this is the name of a town or a small village.... 
I think it sould be pronounced : "Apsha". The best way would be to find it in an old map on the web - my next step.
Thank you,
Judi.


----------



## Jana337

Judi27 said:


> Hello,
> Yes sure, this name is in Czech, this is my grandfather's place of birth before the separation of the two states. Somebody told me this place was situated in the side of Ukraine.
> Maybe this is the name of a town or a small village....
> I think it sould be pronounced : "Apsha". The best way would be to find it in an old map on the web - my next step.
> Thank you,
> Judi.


In Czech?  I am sorry but it doesn't ring a bell at all, and it actually does not even look Slavic. But I guess it might be badly misspelled. If you can, tell us as much as you can about your grandfather's language and place of birth. Have you ever seen the two words written in a reliable document, or is it just a transcription of what you heard from your relatives.

I am going to check the map of the part of Ukraina that used to be in Czechoslovakia until 1945.

Jana


----------



## cajzl

Maybe it is Nižna (Dolešnaja?) Apša, in Zakarpatskaja oblast' (region) of Ukraina (- the Soviet Union - Czechoslovakia - Hungary - Czechoslovakia - Austro-Hungarian Monarchy etc.)

Czech: Dolní Apša
Hungarian: Alsó Apsa


----------



## cajzl

I have an old Czechoslovak map of Podkarpatská Rus.
Definitely it is either *Dolní Apša* (Lower Apsha) or *Horní Apša* (Upper Apsha).

I am not able to translate it to Ukrainian.


----------



## papillon

I agree with Cajzl original suggestion: there is a place called Nyzhnya Apsha. Click here.

If this is the right place, the Ukrainian name is Нижня Апша.


----------



## Judi27

Thank you  very very much.


----------



## Judi27

Pipillon (nice nick - butterfly in french), finally I can read better the document, it is possible that *Nižní =*Нижня=Nyzhnya ???
Thxs


----------



## Jana337

Judi27 said:


> it is possible that *Nižní =*Нижня=Nyzhnya  ???
> Thanks


----------

